
The Coolest Cooler is turning into one of Kickstarter’s biggest disasters - Jerry2
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/18/9758214/coolest-cooler-amazon-kickstater-shipping-production-delay
======
jasonlaramburu
The creator probably felt pressure to get product on Amazon for holiday. It
doesn't say anywhere in KS's TOS that creators must ship to backers before
Amazon. It's amusing how many people dropped hundreds of dollars and are now
livid over such a superfluous product.

